# shared object has no run-time symbol table



## Eryk_17 (Aug 15, 2012)

hey
I have a little problem. He changed one file, I gave him permission and he ran and I have a problem 

http://zapodaj.net/2f43c32ef7277.png.html


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2012)

Your question is missing a lot of needed information.  Please describe the situation with much more detail.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2012)

I sure hope this isn't about METIN-2.


----------

